# New baby girls



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

My sister's friend got a couple rats from a pet store, one of whom turned out to be pregnant (a story heard all too frequently). Luckily, the litter was small, 3 girls and 2 boys. She asked me if I would take the girls, and I said yes. The boys are going to one of her friends who decided he wants rats too (I've been talking to both of them frequently so they know how to take care of them!) So here they are! They were 5 weeks old on Saturday.









This is Peanut. There was really no other name to call her. She is TINY, the smallest rat I've ever had. She's a double rex, my first nekkid rat! (I got a frantic call from their human mom because "Oh my god, one of the babies is going bald! What's wrong with her?") She's hyperactive, and loves sleeping in her hammock. Her dumbo ears are ridiculously huge on her little head! :lol:









This cutie is Sahara (after the song Snow of the Sahara by Enigma, which I LOVE), a beige variberk. She's pretty hyper too. When Sahara wants to play, one of the others WILL play with her no matter what she has to do to (she seems to enjoy grabbing their tails and pulling). She's the annoying little sister, I'm sure ^_^ 









I haven't decided on a name for this one yet. She's a beige bareback, and the biggest, sturdiest of the sisters. She's also the bravest, the first one to sniff my hand or come out of the cage. I'm tentatively considering calling her Sonata (after the band Sonata Arctica). I might let my boyfriend try to name her though, and keep Sonata as a backup in case he can't think of anything good (which is likely :lol - Also you can see in this picture that Peanut is significantly smaller than Sahara.

(Also, no, I did not quarantine. The only rats they were in contact with were mama and "auntie" and each other. The adults have gone about 7 weeks without showing any signs of illness, and none of the babies have shown any illness their entire lives. My sister's friend does not know anyone else with rats, so I'm very confident my new kids are healthy.)

So those are my adorable new babies! It'll be a while before I intro them to my 6 older girls though, since they're so young and Peanut is SO small. They have some growing up to do first


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Look at those ears! Aww, so cute!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

adorable babies


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Peanut is a great name - she's super cute  what do hairless rats feel like?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Peanut is really warm, and her skin is soft. I'm not sure how to pet her though, I always kinda scratch my girls' heads and tummies but I can't do that with Peanut ^^;


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i find the best way to pet a hairless (mostly because it feels the coolest) is to use the back of your fingers, it feels so silky and warm. but i tickle mine just like all the others too.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Cuties! What fun, adding three more little girls to the mix! Peanut is just the cutest. But I love dumbos, what can I say?


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh my Sahara looks adorable! all of them look so cute!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

They're all adorable- but I think I like Peanut the best (hairless rats are SO cute).


----------

